# Drake Mallard Bill/feet Painting



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

What colors do i need to paint a mallard drakes bill and feet? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Find a good reference picture and go off that. You know the basic colors, just start light and go darker is a good rule.


----------

